# do reds really like mullet heads



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

i've tried mullet heads and failed! has anyone been out 4 reds this year?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Big mamma. Yes I've caught lots of reds on mullet heads. (I cut small ones in half, heads and tails)


----------



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

thank you for welcoming me, i'll try your tips!! i actually got a hook up today but didn't land him:reallycryinghopefully everyone will have patience with me,i'm just a woman angler trying to learn.....thanx big mamma!!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum.... When I lived in Louisiana that isall I used to use for Bull red's......... Worked great over there, never tried it in our area because when it's on, those bull'swill eat most anything.... Tight lines, T


----------



## buoy howdy (Jan 13, 2010)

I've caught a lot of redfish on cut up mullet (including heads) I even caught a huge speck on a mullet TAIL, it was goin so good that day.


----------



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

thanx 4 every1's responses!:bowdown i'll keep trying, i know i'm ready to get my fish on!!!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I've caught them on whole finger mullet alive and dead. Front half of a finger mullet and back half. Alive and dead pin fish half way up from the bottom on the beach. mmm. redfish :hungry


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Reds love live and dead mullet, fresh, frozen, whole or cut. I've caught the majority of my big reds on cut mullet along with just about any other fresh cut bait. Ladyfish work wonders on them too.


----------



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

Now don't get me wrong, i have caught my fair share of reds:hoppingmad last year i probably caught at least 200 reds my biggest was 40inches and al i used was live pin fish,croaker,and shrimp but never no luck on mullet:banghead thanx for your input ...... bigmama


----------



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

REALLY!!!!!!!! on ladyfish? i'll have to try that too! i don't know what i'm not doing right when it comes to red fishing with mullet i use live pin fish ,croakers,and shrimp. thanx for your input if the ladyfish works out i'll let you know


----------

